# Great news from Fylde



## Jezport

Andy Cain, an employee of Fylde, replied to Overnight provision for Motorhomes in Fylde, praise about Fylde.

Dear Forum Members,

We have just issued the press relase below they you may be interested in reading

Press release starts

Fylde welcomes motorhomers

Motorhome owners will be welcome in St Annes when Fylde Council opens one of its seafront car-parks to overnight visitors this spring.

The prosperous motorhomers will be able to stay for up to three nights in a pilot scheme that will last to the end of summer.

The car-park chosen is the one at the rear of St Annes swimming pool - selected as it offers good sea views while not being visible from the road.

Councillor Albert Pounder, Fylde Council cabinet member for Customer and Operational Services, said: "Motorhomers are good, responsible citizens and tend to be prosperous.

"Many come at the moment but they have to go home at the end of the day. From this spring they will be able to make a weekend of their visit and, we expect, they will spend money in shops, cafes and restaurants.

"They tend to be people who have good disposable incomes - exactly the sort of people we need for the tourism business in the area.

"In France, many towns have 'aires'. They are places where motorhomers can stay overnight and they typically have electricity hook-ups and running water. You can drive from one end of France to the other by staying in aires.

"Fylde will be one of the first places in England to have one of these continental-style areas and we know there is already interest within the motorhoming community."

The swimming pool car-park will not have electricity and water hook-ups. If this summer's trial is a success, such facilities will be considered for future years - as will possible use of other car-parks. Caravans will continue to be banned.

Behaviour will be monitored while charges for overnight stays are yet to be decided. A three-night limit will be imposed to protect local hoteliers.

Councillor Pounder added: "There has been a problem in recent years with motorhomes parking on the roads which is suitable for neither residents nor motorhomers.

"We hope this trial period will make a positive out of a negative - we can get them off the road while using one of our existing assets at no cost to the Council Tax-payer.

"Motorhoming has grown very fast in recent years and we want Fylde to be at its forefront."

Press release ends

LINK


----------



## tomnjune

thats great news , i will take a copy of that to my local council see if they have the guts to give it a go. 

tom


----------



## eddied

*Fylde - St. Annes*

 I know you'll say it's none of my business; but I think we should also make clear to all those unfortunate enough to live South of The Wash that St.Annes is on the tram track to BLACKPOOL!
Good on 'em Fylde council.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## ChrisandJohn

That's great news, thanks for posting it. We had been talking lately about visiting St. Annes, as I've been trying to think of places within an hour or so drive, for a night or two. This is somewhere I haven't yet been but would like to visit.

Chris

Not sure about 'prosperous' motorhomers, but 'appen we'll spend a few bob. Unlike Chris I know St. Annes having visited in various work-related guises. It'll be good to re-new the acquaintance. 
Johnny


----------



## bognormike

took a long time, but it seems they going in the right direction!

8) Thanks for the input of the many MHF members who have posted on that forum.


----------



## Jezport

ChrisandJohn said:


> Not sure about 'prosperous' motorhomers, but 'appen we'll spend a few bob. Unlike Chris I know St. Annes having visited in various work-related guises. It'll be good to re-new the acquaintance.
> Johnny


Bare in mind the press release is aimed at local residents and traders, so I think the wording is perfect


----------



## olley

*Re: Fylde - St. Annes*



eddied said:


> I know you'll say it's none of my business; but I think we should also make clear to all those unfortunate enough to live South of The Wash that St.Annes is on the tram track to BLACKPOOL!
> Good on 'em Fylde council.
> 
> saluti,
> eddied


The trams stop at Starr Gate about 2.4 miles away according to google.

Ian


----------



## Rosbotham

Correct. It's a bus (or train) ride from St Annes to Blackpool.

Can't think why you'd want to though...Lytham & St Annes are far nicer....


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Fylde - St. Annes*



eddied said:


> ........ I think we should also make clear to all those unfortunate enough to live South of The Wash that St.Annes is on the tram track to BLACKPOOL


Blackpool ? Where's that ? Are there things to see and do there ?

Well done the Fylde council; a well-worded press release. They are now on our list of places to visit- and shop and eat.

G


----------



## wakk44

Excellent news for motorhomers and hopefully could be an important step in changing the general perception of aires in the UK.

I think we ought to be aware of the attitude of local hoteliers who,unsurprisingly are against the idea.........Hoteliers Association

Sadly this attitude is prevalent throughout the UK-hotel/guest house and camp site owners who are worried about losing trade.There are also some locals who resent m/homers and accuse us of ''wanting something for nothing''.

Absolute rubbish of course,I am sure most m/homers could afford to stop in hotels etc...but choose not to because they enjoy the way of life and freedom it provides.A modest overnight parking fee would be appropriate and help boost the local council's coffers.

This is why it is important that this facility provided by the forward thinking Fylde council is a success.It could be held up up as a shining example to other councils in the UK and hopefully will be just the start.


----------



## The-Cookies

Good news and a start, but just hope that there are not any of the undesirable kind of motor homers that spoil it for the rest.

John


----------



## barryd

Great news. Lets just hope its a success for all parties.

I wonder why it is that every now and then you get the odd Council that doesnt seem to be totally blinkered.

I hope the OP doesnt mind but I have copied this to the wild camping forum where there is currently a thread about starting up Aires.

I think its funny that in the objection link they assume that it will effect the owners of £15 a night grubby B&B's and not the posh hotels. Obviously if they didnt provide parking we would all flock there! Says a lot about many peoples perceptions of motorhomers. I could probably have bought a B&B for the amount of money our holidays and repairs have cost in the last 12 months!


----------



## peedee

You beat me to it Cookies! I hope I will be in a position to try it this year.

peedee


----------



## peejay

Thats excellent news. Well done to Fylde council, i'll certainly use it if in the area.

:thumbleft: 

Pete


----------



## ched999uk

That is great news. There is a Toby carvery next to the swimming pool and a cinema. The car park is only a few mins walk to the town and some nice pubs. 
As others have said the Blackpool Trams don't go that far. There should be relatively frequent buses from within the town.

Blackpool, for those that don't know has masses to do depending on what you like. Blackpool Attractions.
During the summer it also has the largest number of shows in one area outside of London!

It's not to everyone's taste by any means. If you take it for what it is, a fun town, then you wont be disappointed. Yes the town centre has a lot of bars that do attract people who want to drink, but that tends to be at the weekends.

Blackpool Tower & it's great circus has had a huge amount invested by Merlin (they own Alton Towers, Chessington, Lego land etc). Blackpool now has a Madam Tussauds a great water park that has just has £5 million in new slides spent. Then of course you have the Pleasure Beach (theme park). 
There are 3 Victorian piers, a zoo, victorian park (Stanley Park), an art Gallery (Grundy) and miles of sandy beaches with great cycling paths and links.

Sorry to go on, but Blackpool is a great place. I lived in Kent and Surrey for 20 years and much prefer Blackpool.

Come and visit St Annes, Lytham, and Blackpool.

Have fun.


----------



## jimmyd0g

Great news. We are regular day trippers to both Lytham & St. Annes (usually in the car) but, as the press release says, we are amongst those who disappear at the end of the day. More likely now that we will get in the van & overnight - so both the St. Annes economy & the jimmyd0g's will benefit.


----------



## Grizzly

ched999uk said:


> Sorry to go on, but Blackpool is a great place. I lived in Kent and Surrey for 20 years and much prefer Blackpool.


Sorry Ched...I should have put a :wink: sign on. I know where Blackpool is and that it has a great deal to offer ! At the beginning of each month there's a large machine in Lytham that, one day- tomorrow ?- will make me very rich !

G


----------



## Jezport

The-Cookies said:


> Good news and a start, but just hope that there are not any of the undesirable kind of motor homers that spoil it for the rest.
> 
> John


There are undesirable and and selfish people from all walks of life. Although I can honestly say that over the years that I have been a motorhomer I have seen a lower percentage of motorhomers who dump rubbish and make nuisances of them selves compared to regular tourists.

A good motorhomer should never leave any waste, they have storage space to take it with them. As a Cub Scout leader I have a good motto "Be Prepared" and If I am going to camp off sites I will make sure I take with me the extra storage for waste that I will need.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

At last a forward thinking coucil.
I hope the users do not abuse the area.
That it is not used by the travelling community that leave all sorts of mess.

Dave p


----------



## DABurleigh

Well, it is over to the motorhome community to do what it can to support this by its presence, custom, feedback and self-policing. It is a significant breakthrough which WILL set a precedent. Success or failure is down to us all.

I was there in August, and heartily recommend a restaurant a short walk from the "aire" - Greens Bistro. You almost certainly will need to book, it looks nothing from the outside, but the quality of the food and service will make you return.

http://www.greensbistro.co.uk

http://www.sugarvine.com/fylde/search/restaurant_search.asp?restaurant=4691

> Google Maps Street View <

Dave


----------



## barryd

ched999uk said:


> That is great news. There is a Toby carvery next to the swimming pool and a cinema. The car park is only a few mins walk to the town and some nice pubs.
> As others have said the Blackpool Trams don't go that far. There should be relatively frequent buses from within the town.
> 
> Blackpool, for those that don't know has masses to do depending on what you like. Blackpool Attractions.
> During the summer it also has the largest number of shows in one area outside of London!
> 
> It's not to everyone's taste by any means. If you take it for what it is, a fun town, then you wont be disappointed. Yes the town centre has a lot of bars that do attract people who want to drink, but that tends to be at the weekends.
> 
> Blackpool Tower & it's great circus has had a huge amount invested by Merlin (they own Alton Towers, Chessington, Lego land etc). Blackpool now has a Madam Tussauds a great water park that has just has £5 million in new slides spent. Then of course you have the Pleasure Beach (theme park).
> There are 3 Victorian piers, a zoo, victorian park (Stanley Park), an art Gallery (Grundy) and miles of sandy beaches with great cycling paths and links.
> 
> Sorry to go on, but Blackpool is a great place. I lived in Kent and Surrey for 20 years and much prefer Blackpool.
> 
> Come and visit St Annes, Lytham, and Blackpool.
> 
> Have fun.


My childhood holidays were always Blackpool or Scarborough. We didnt know there was anywhere else. Happy memories.

Mrs D and I went there in the van a couple of years ago to see the illuminations swtiched on by Robbie Williiams. There were thousands of people there and we arrived on the front on the scooter for the evening. I expected it to be full of drunks and a bit of a bun fight but there was a real festival atmosphere, everyone was well behaved (even me) and we had a great time.

Nice for a walk down memory lane and a good laugh like you say if you dont take it to seriously.

Mum and Dad loved Lytham and went there all the time.


----------



## Jezport

barryd said:


> ched999uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is great news. There is a Toby carvery next to the swimming pool and a cinema. The car park is only a few mins walk to the town and some nice pubs.
> As others have said the Blackpool Trams don't go that far. There should be relatively frequent buses from within the town.
> 
> Blackpool, for those that don't know has masses to do depending on what you like. Blackpool Attractions.
> During the summer it also has the largest number of shows in one area outside of London!
> 
> It's not to everyone's taste by any means. If you take it for what it is, a fun town, then you wont be disappointed. Yes the town centre has a lot of bars that do attract people who want to drink, but that tends to be at the weekends.
> 
> Blackpool Tower & it's great circus has had a huge amount invested by Merlin (they own Alton Towers, Chessington, Lego land etc). Blackpool now has a Madam Tussauds a great water park that has just has £5 million in new slides spent. Then of course you have the Pleasure Beach (theme park).
> There are 3 Victorian piers, a zoo, victorian park (Stanley Park), an art Gallery (Grundy) and miles of sandy beaches with great cycling paths and links.
> 
> Sorry to go on, but Blackpool is a great place. I lived in Kent and Surrey for 20 years and much prefer Blackpool.
> 
> Come and visit St Annes, Lytham, and Blackpool.
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> My childhood holidays were always Blackpool or Scarborough. We didnt know there was anywhere else. Happy memories.
> 
> Mrs D and I went there in the van a couple of years ago to see the illuminations swtiched on by Robbie Williiams. There were thousands of people there and we arrived on the front on the scooter for the evening. I expected it to be full of drunks and a bit of a bun fight but there was a real festival atmosphere, everyone was well behaved (even me) and we had a great time.
> 
> Nice for a walk down memory lane and a good laugh like you say if you dont take it to seriously.
> 
> Mum and Dad loved Lytham and went there all the time.
Click to expand...

Similar story here, Blackpool, St Annes and Scarborough.

We used to visit St Annes on a regular basis either stopping in hotels or day trips in the car. The hotel prices got to a stage that we could go to Spain cheaper so we stopped doing hotels. As petrol got dearer a day trip seemed less worth while so these became less often. Finally we tried St Annes in our van and found parking a problem. Most their spaces were too narrow for a 4x4 let alone a van so we moved our regular visits to Scarborough where parking is easier.

We will defiantly be going back to St Annes now that we will be able to park.


----------



## spannermanwigan

If you like Fish and Chips I can highly recommend this excellent establishment.

http://www.thinkseniors.com/

Hope many more councils follow this example,,

*Well done ST Annes.

Regards
Steve*


----------



## SilverF1

It's a start. Let's hope more councils follow St Annes lead. Well done to them.


----------



## Rosbotham

DABurleigh said:


> http://www.greensbistro.co.uk
> 
> http://www.sugarvine.com/fylde/search/restaurant_search.asp?restaurant=4691
> 
> > Google Maps Street View <
> 
> Dave


+1 on that. Cracking restaurant.


----------



## rocky58

there is also a wetherspoons in st annes not far from aire


----------



## bulawayolass

As aires work so well on the continent wonder why the uk hoteliers are so stupid over them here?


----------



## Grizzly

bulawayolass said:


> As aires work so well on the continent wonder why the uk hoteliers are so stupid over them here?


Possibly because they've not thought it through ?

Is it surprising that they are trying to protect their livelihood ? They see places where people can stay overnight for a very modest sum as a threat to that livelihood.

What they, perhaps, do not see is that those who do travel in motorhomes are not the same people who stay in guest houses or small hotels.

They might not see that, if trade increases because of motorhomers- however slightly- the benefits will rub off on them: increased trade = more money to be spent on local improvements= more tourists attracted, who might well stay in the B&Bs and hotels.

If I had my head down in the day to day running of a small guest house I'd see motorhome aires as a threat too but "stupid " is too harsh a judgement.

Perhaps those of us who might stay in Fylde could write to the council there and, with our thanks, say that we will be bringing money to the area and this can only benefit the whole economy ?

G


----------



## erneboy

If you want to email them and thank them here is the email address: [email protected]

Alan.


----------



## Jezport

I know we will all want the trial to be a success. But there are a number of other people who will (wrongly) want this to fail.

The scheme would be stopped if the trial period threw up major issues. I suggest that if anyone here does use the "Aire" they help to keep it in the manner that will lead no local hoteliers or traders to have any reason to complain.

Keep the area tidy and clean. If bins are full don't make them overflow by adding more rubbish.

If there is rubbish about why not pick it up.

Do not leave tanks draining off .

Only empty cassette waste in suitable places.

Or take all waste home!

Make sure that you use local shops, restaurants, hotels etc and make sure they know that you are a motorhomer.


----------



## 96299

Jezport said:


> I know we will all want the trial to be a success. But there are a number of other people who will (wrongly) want this to fail.
> 
> The scheme would be stopped if the trial period threw up major issues. I suggest that if anyone here does use the "Aire" they help to keep it in the manner that will lead no local hoteliers or traders to have any reason to complain.
> 
> Keep the area tidy and clean. If bins are full don't make them overflow by adding more rubbish.
> 
> If there is rubbish about why not pick it up.
> 
> Do not leave tanks draining off .
> 
> Only empty cassette waste in suitable places.
> 
> Or take all waste home!
> 
> Make sure that you use local shops, restaurants, hotels etc and make sure they know that you are a motorhomer.


Hi
Most will do as you ask but, there is always going to be that small minority who will manage to blow it for others I'm afraid. 

I know it is pessimistic, but it's the truth sadly.

Steve


----------



## Jezport

Chigman said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know we will all want the trial to be a success. But there are a number of other people who will (wrongly) want this to fail.
> 
> The scheme would be stopped if the trial period threw up major issues. I suggest that if anyone here does use the "Aire" they help to keep it in the manner that will lead no local hoteliers or traders to have any reason to complain.
> 
> Keep the area tidy and clean. If bins are full don't make them overflow by adding more rubbish.
> 
> If there is rubbish about why not pick it up.
> 
> Do not leave tanks draining off .
> 
> Only empty cassette waste in suitable places.
> 
> Or take all waste home!
> 
> Make sure that you use local shops, restaurants, hotels etc and make sure they know that you are a motorhomer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Most will do as you ask but, there is always going to be that small minority who will manage to blow it for others I'm afraid.
> 
> I know it is pessimistic, but it's the truth sadly.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

That's why the majority should make an extra effort even if it involves clearing up after others.


----------



## andrewball1000

Alleluia, excellent news. Is there some easy way that their statement can be circulated to other councils?


----------



## tomnjune

yippee, reserved my spot for the open golf, put my towel down already.

tom


----------



## mikebeaches

Jezport said:


> Make sure that you use local shops, restaurants, hotels etc and make sure they know that you are a motorhomer.


It's excellent news!

I think the last point in Jezport's post is really important. Not only using local shops, bars, restaurants and hotels etc, but making a point of mentioning that you are visiting and staying over in town because of the new motorhome parking facility that's available.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Jezport said:


> . . . "Only empty cassette waste in suitable places. .


2 or 3 nights & I'd want somewhere to empty my cassette


----------



## DABurleigh

Oh Vic, you're just full of ****....

Dave
Edit: That is FAR more readable on the uncensored MHF Mobile!


----------



## peejay

Chigman said:


> Hi
> Most will do as you ask but, there is always going to be that small minority who will manage to blow it for others I'm afraid.
> 
> I know it is pessimistic, but it's the truth sadly.
> 
> Steve


Yes, agreed, sadly and probably Inevitably there will be some pratt who will open his grey water tap on site or something equally daft. 
Hopefully those nearby more responsible motorhomers would point out the error of their ways. 
I certainly will if it happens while i'm there.

Pete


----------



## Jezport

BBC NEWS

Parking restrictions are to be tightened up in on the Fylde coast to prevent motorhomes staying overnight on the main seafront road.

Instead, the car park behind the swimming pool in St Annes will be set aside for motorhomes, in a six-month trial beginning in the spring.

It will be able to accommodate about 30 vehicles, staying for a maximum of three days, the council said.

The 18-hour on-street parking period will be reduced to just two hours.

Fylde Borough Council said the idea could lead to the creation of specific sites, based on the French system known as aires.

Aires are places where motorhomers can stay overnight and they typically have electricity hook-ups and running water.

The council said if the trial is a success, such facilities will be considered for future years, as will possible use of other car parks.

Caravans will continue to be banned from all car parks on the Fylde.

Councillor Albert Pounder said: "If we can make a facility that is not a detriment to other people who use the area, this can only be a benefit.

"From this spring [visitors] will be able to make a weekend of their visit and we expect they will spend money in shops, cafes and restaurants."


----------



## jimmyd0g

Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere in the thread, but do we know exactly when the trial period is due to begin? 'In the Spring' sounds a bit vague to me as it could (almost) cover any time from now until June.


----------



## Jezport

jimmyd0g said:


> Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere in the thread, but do we know exactly when the trial period is due to begin? 'In the Spring' sounds a bit vague to me as it could (almost) cover any time from now until June.


No date has been given, and no prices.


----------



## grumpyman

vicdicdoc said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . "Only empty cassette waste in suitable places. .
> 
> 
> 
> 2 or 3 nights & I'd want somewhere to empty my cassette
Click to expand...

I think Vic has a good point 3 days is asking for problems with some people 2 days and it may reduce some of the concerns quite rightly shown with regards to those that spoil it. :wink:


----------



## spatz1

was nice to have the "choice" to park along the front shop like everyone else or stay if you wanted.....

"great news" a carpark with no facilities and miles from anywhere and "council talk" of proposing a foreign type air :arrow: "council talk" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy

From what I can see the swimming pool car park is not miles from anywhere. Check the map here: http://www.theleisureguide.co.uk/detail/740/st-annes-swimming-pool.html


----------



## tomnjune

well done, "spatz 1" there is always one. your it.


tom


----------



## spatz1

tomnjune said:


> well done, "spatz 1" there is always one. your it.
> 
> tom


cheers... :lol: :lol:

where would the world be if it were not for people that dont think out the box of conformity :lol: :lol: :lol:

Or maybe i misread and thought this was an alternative to the blackpool prom they were moaning about up there last year :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomnjune

hi spatz1,

thats what june says, "i dont think", ?. this box of conformity thingy, will i be able to get one on ebay.

didnt know anything at all the blackpool prom aire???

tom


----------



## aguilas389

What everyone should now do is put a comment on the newspapers webpage at

http://www.lythamstannesexpress.co....-and-rural/hotel_fury_on_motorhomes_1_2809393

Marion & Mike


----------



## Jezport

spatz1 said:


> was nice to have the "choice" to park along the front shop like everyone else or stay if you wanted.....
> 
> "great news" a carpark with no facilities and miles from anywhere and "council talk" of proposing a foreign type air :arrow: "council talk" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You obviously do not know the area, The Swimming pool car park is in a great area on the front. It is set back from the main road so will be quieter and is right on the front, Camp sites have facilities so you are not forced to use the "Aire"

The sea front parking spaces are very narrow in St Annes and are really quite unsuitable for larger vehicles anyway.


----------



## ched999uk

Also there is a Toby carvery and a cinema next to the swimming pool. So entertainment and food on site!


----------



## patp

I emailed Lytham St Annes to thank them for their kindness in opening up the car park for motorhomers.
I must admit they seemed a bit nonplussed to get a nice communication.


----------



## rocky58

just got this e mail about overnight parking at swimming pool car park

Thank you for your interest in this scheme. The details have yet to be
finalised but we hope to start by mid April. Details will be promoted
through the motorhoming press.

Regards 


Andrew Loynd
Principal Car Parking and Energy Officer


----------



## barryd

*Update. All Is Not As It Seems?*

I am following a thread on the outandabout live forum and a recent visitor to Lytham reports the following.

_*"Visited this car park today, it is shared by a cinema, a bowling alley and there is a large pub next door. parking bays are 8' x 16' and parking is only allowed in the central bays not near the sea wall. It says on the board that you must park 'within the bay' or pay for more bays, we worked it out that our unit would need at least 2 bays as we are 20'8" long and 8'3" wide. But this would mean we could not open our door or drop the step if any other vehicle parked at the side of us. we worked it out that if we arrived at our ususal time of 4.30pm it could cost us 2 bays at £2.10 each plus 2 bays at £5 per night total £14.20 this I feel is far to much for a simple car park with no facilities. We also checked all the other car parks in the area and found NEW signs stating no overnight motor home parking, So bang goes the lovely nights at Fair haven Jetty. BUT cars can still park overnight for free, why do we have to pay and what are we paying for. Don't object to paying normally but this is a CAR park not even marked out for larger units."*_

Source http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=27383

If this is true then either they have cocked up or don't really want us here. It seems (again if its true) that we have gained a car park that is the price of a campsite with no facilities and lost a perfectly good free and pleasant overnight spot by the lake!


----------



## peedee

My understanding from following this on Fylde's site is the charges for more than one bay only applied to daytime parking. Overnight it was £5 no matter how many bays you used?
peedee


----------



## spatz1

Jezport said:


> You obviously do not know the area, The Swimming pool car park is in a great area on the front. It is set back from the main road so will be quieter and is right on the front, Camp sites have facilities so you are not forced to use the "Aire"
> 
> The sea front parking spaces are very narrow in St Annes and are really quite unsuitable for larger vehicles anyway.


Been going years and i m building up a mental map of quiet on street parking close to amenaties and the odd reasonable deal on a campsite for backup so we dont have to mess about on arrival if we chose not to .....

If the council were serious an air would be up and running now but unfortunatly they re just trying to be seen to do something to solv the problem and disipate complaints and have used the "provision" to ban you from other carparks by the sound of it > even raise a fiver a van overnight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

peedee said:


> My understanding from following this on Fylde's site is the charges for more than one bay only applied to daytime parking. Overnight it was £5 no matter how many bays you used?
> peedee


Yes. Your correct. One of the councillors involved has responded to the the debate in the link to outandabout live above in my previous post and it seems its £5 for a motorhome from 6pm until 10am (yes 10am not 9am as previously thought). This is the charge regardless of if you take up 2 bays. But normal charges apply other times and you will have to pay for two bays. I think thats reasonable really for the overnight but wouldn't want to stay outside these times.

However

What he goes on to say is that the overnight parking on all other car parks including the popular Lakeside parking is now banned because they have provided this facility by the baths. Apparenlty its always been banned but now because they have provided an alternative they can now enforce the ban on the other car parks and signs have gone up!

Apparently locals complained about seeing motorhomes parked by the lake and getting a free sea view!

I think this is the uphill struggle we will always face in this country. Its not just difficult to get councils to do something for us but the locals don't want us either.

France anyone?


----------



## rocky58

link to forum

https://getsatisfaction.com/fylde/t...tm_medium=email&utm_source=reply_notification

It says if all four wheels are in the bay you are ok and not blocking any access


----------

